

City scanning all traffic for stolen cars - antitrust
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Freeport-installs-tracking-capable-cameras-to-4657054.php?cmpid=hpts

======
schrodingersCat
Its all good as long as no one gets a ticket. Is it possible to travel without
being monitored anymore? I'm sure there was some sort of anti-terrorism
argument for the original grant. I guess TIA never died, it was just napping
for a bit

